# Big shout out to GreenDayGirl



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Hers a few Pics I took at the beginning of my latest crop


enjoy


 The Skinmaster


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

and this is what they looked like 8 weeks later during trimming.

I'll post more pics when they are dried - about a week or so.


Enjoy also


 The Skinmaster


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2006)

WoW!!! ..rich, colourfull buds.. what strain skin?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey SkinMaster, those are some beautiful buds man. I see you were able to figure out the problems you were having with posting your pics. I'm glad you've gotten it done. What turned out to be the problem?

What's your next grow going to be man?


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello and thanx to every one who appreciated my pics.

Yes, I was struggling with posting them..I was using a wrong file format... a quick look on _google_ soon sorted the problem.
I downloaded a thumbnail converter... and Hey Persto!!


You wanna know what I'm going to be savouring eh?

Well, this crop that you see in front of you, consists of 2x CHRONIC (7th Gen.),  3x WHITE WIDOW (2nd Gen.) and 3x SKUNK #1 (2nd Gen.).

My last grow consisted of WHITE RUSSIAN (also a 7th Gen - one of my favorites) and some PURPLE HAZE.
But in my wisdom, I decided to OUT a few, to make room for the  W.W and SKUNK#1.

I still don't know if this was a good idea....... I really miss the WHITE RUSSIAN
........ I mean, I really miss her.

Just as well I know how to Cross breed, and get seeds!!!!!
That's right! I have, what I call, some PURPLE RUSSIAN (W.R x P.H) seeds alone with stock of the other strains.
So I might have to _pull some out of the bag _ so-to-speak.



 The Skinmaster  


(I really miss her.....)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

You're makin my mouth water man.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Skinmaster... thanks! Those pictures are definitely going to shut me up! (hahaha) Wow  i wish I could smell my screen! Mmmmm!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

nice stuff!!!!   thanks for sharing.....even if only greendaygirl was invited


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Hahaha!   So LdyL has snuck away to play with us! Yea! Its good to see ya LdyL!


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi _EVERYBODY_!!

Sorry if some of you thought I was excluding you - I wasn't. 
It was just that *GreenDayGirl* was the first to ask for pics, so I felt obliged to reply.

So, as way of an apology, I have included another couple of pics.
These really WILL make yor mouth water, and hopefully *SMELLORAMA-VISION * is just around the technological corner!!!

There will be one more pic like these, for the other strain I have (W.W),
then I'll just take a few randomly, whilst wrappin' 'em up in skin ?!!!


Anyway folks, enjoy these two pics - they took me long enough to piece together. (_you gotta admit though, there aint no better view, than a sexy lady spread on her back???!!!_)

Peace Out

.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

hehehe.....its all good Skin    i was just yankin your chain  

_* NICE*_ pics


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

..._yankin things is cool!!.........._


.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 30, 2006)

Skinmaster no time for intros....Im obliged to know what strain that is in your avatar it must be mine!!!!! Please lol 

Edit: Can you buy it or is it one of your own? (Please Please lol)


----------



## Skinmaster (Sep 19, 2006)

Hiya guys

I would like to give a A BIG SHOUT out to everybody - to say HI.

I haven't been around for a while - 4 - 5 months now.... I've just been too damned busy

but I here now.....

so.....

HI



peace out


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 19, 2006)

hey!!!   Good to see you back again...this time...don't forget to come back


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Skinmaster...I was wondering whare you went...good to see ya' back.


----------

